# Fence Stays. What is the trick?



## farmlifeusa (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, ALL!

What is the trick to installing those curly metal strands in between t-posts?
I have tried several ways with out much luck. Took less time to drive 
5 t-post then to install 1 fence stay. What am I doing wrong!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Farmlife:

The stays go on by themselves. Just hook one over the top wire and tap it on top and it will twist itself down like a self-driving screw---just do not try to install it over or next to a barb. When it gets to the second wire make sure your spacing is right, place the wire between the open ends of the stay and keep tapping. You have to watch the spacing on all your wires, but once started the stay should go down with a gentle pressure and tapping with your gloved hand. 

Bent stays have to be straightened or they won't go on. Same way with taking one off; if it is crooked it has to be straightened some or you cannot take it off. To get one off, stick a screwdriver thru the top and unscrew it. If it is nice and straight on tight wires that were properly spaced when the stay was put on it will come off about as easy as it went on.
Ox


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I've never tried the knocking on the top... can't quite figure how I'd be 10 feet in the air to do it either! lol

I use one of the supports from the bale of barbed wire. I opened up one of the ends a little (so it would fit in the top of the stretcher) and put that end through each top. Then it's just turn it being careful as you start each barbed wire. Piece of cake. You can use the screwdriver, but's its a little clumsy for me. If I drop the "tool" and can't find it, at least I'm not a screwdriver either. (and it's nice to be able to use them supports for something too).


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bend the end into an "L" shape for a handle, and screw it onto the wire.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Why make such a hard thing of something simple? 

Until the stay is down far enough that you can reach the top to "pat" it down, just roll it between your hands. It screws down; just roll the stay as you would a fire-starting stick, only roll it just one way. 

This should not be hard unless your wires are not in a single vertical plane. If you are stapling wires to crooked posts it will be harder, but not impossibley so.
Ox


----------

